# LIBGDX Texturen Problem



## GentleXD (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich melde mich erneut zurück. Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem 2D Spiel. Ich bin gerade dabei die Texturen meiner Blöcke zu updaten. Also das Problem liegt jetzt hier ich habe 6 verschiedene Texture für jeden Block, denn wenn ein Block an einer Ecke ist hat er eine andere Textur als ein Block der mitten in der Landschaft sitzt. Also ich habe Texturen für die Ecke den Rand und Mitten usw.. Außerdem bekommen die Blöcke noch unterschiedliche Rotations denn die es gibt ja 4 verschiedene Möglichkeiten eine Ecke zu platzieren. Da ich aber nur eine Eck Texture haben will bekommen halt die Ecken verschiedene Rotations. Diese werden dann an ihren Positionen gerendert mit der Textur und der Rotation.

Nun das klappt auch alles schon ganz gut, aber wenn das Programm nun starte funktoniert das auch alles. Die oberste Schicht meiner Welt besteht aus Grass und Dirt, darunter liegende Schichten werden alle mit Dirt ausgefüllt. Wenn die oberste Schicht jetzt rendert erscheint sehr unregelmäßig an der linken Seite der Texturen (aber nur bei den obersten Schichten) ein kurzer weißer Rand. Also der erscheint auch nicht immer sondern nur für ne viertel sekunde die man aber trotzdem sieht. Außerdem ist das immer nur am linken Rand.

Also ich sehe hier irgendwie keinen Sinn Code oder Bilder zu zeigen wenns gebraucht wird liefere ich die noch nach aber ein Bild ist eh schwierig denn die weißen Rändern erscheinen nur nen kurzen Augenblick.

Lg Alex

Nachtrag:







Also wenn ich mein Programm starte und ich meinen Charakter noch nicht bewegt habe sehen gebaute Blöcke so aus. Also die Eck TExture links unten die Brune schicht ist nicht gewollt und der weiße abstand auch nicht und am oberen Rand sind die Rand Pixel sehr klein. Und der weiße Rand der da an der unteren linken ecke ist ist dann immer ein paar viertel sekunden da wenn mein Screen neu gerendert wird nur das die Pixel nicht mehr kleiner sind und der weiße Abstand ist dann links und nicht oben.


----------



## JuKu (1. Jun 2017)

Die weißen Ränder kommen wahrscheinlich von der Rotation.
Es ist ohne weiteres nicht so einfach möglich, PixelArt Grafik zu rotieren, da dabei Pixel verschoben werden.
Rotation ist halt verlustbehaftet.

Aber wieso ist der Rand in weißer Farbe?
Hat dein Bild irgendwo einen weißen Pixel?


----------

